

Average age of Lisp learners? - ecounysis
http://www.lispforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=718&start=10

======
eccp
I'm 35 and I'm learning Clojure these days after many years on Java and web
programming (JavaScript and now mostly Groovy and Grails). When I was on the
University I had one class which included programming in Scheme. I absolutely
hated it at that time, so I skipped it completely. Now I regret it :-) ...
Clojure is a good alternative for me, feels much closer to what I already know
(JVM-based languages).

